# New Boat



## Beaver-50 (Jun 6, 2008)

I just picked up a new Nitro 189 and want to put it in the water BUT I want to go with someone the first time out . Just a little run around to see now it works. This is not mt first boat by a long shot BUT I am wise enough to not go out by myselt the first run. Does anyone want to go to pineview early morning Wensday the 6th. PS I live in farr West ut


----------

